# Crested gecko first set up advice please :)



## hammiet (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello  , 
I am new to the forum and new to keeping reptiles. After looking at them as an animal i admired but would never be able to keep because of the expense involved and what seemed like very technical caring I became aware of the cutest and what seems like one of the easiest reptiles to look after, the crested gecko 

I have been doing loads and loads of research and have naturally picked up lots of good yet sometimes conflicting advice. However I have produced a small natural enclosure for a baby gecko (not sure on the age but feels like nothing on your hand and smaller than my index finger) I am due to pick him up this weekend (or her but i am naming him django either way  )

It is a very large vase with a layer of pebbles, then hydroleca, then weed barrier, then organic and peat free compost, planted with 3 real plants, a ficus pumilaris (i think), a type of rubber plant, and a red leaved plant i cant remember its name but i googled all the latin names of the plants that they were all good with cresties first, unless you tell me otherwise :s. It is then layered with reptile moss, a large rock and some pebbles, and a twisted willowy decorative reptile branch. i will upload a pic if anyone could tell me how?

I am going to top it with a wire mesh that is used to put over reptile lamp bulbs as it just so happened to be perfect size. I will be feeding him repashy, and i need to invest in a hydrometer, thermometerm spray bottle and repti safe to get the enclosure perfect for him to come home. at the pet shop he is currently fed on 5-6 small crickets a day and is housed in a mediumish live food container thing on moss and soil with a few fake plants.

Does this all sound good? i am placing the enclosure in a room which gets a lot of natural light and stays the warmish throughout the day. how long before I should move him up into a bigger environment? like how many months? i am planning on making an epic natural planted 45 x 60 x 45 exo terra for when hes big enough.

Sorry for long post! any advice or comments welcome!


----------



## Turnermator01 (Nov 16, 2009)

sounds good to me although would be better to see a pic.

if you sign up to Photobucket & add your photos onto there, then you can just simply upload the link by clicking the landscape icon

I will say, 5-6 Crickets a day seems a lot too me. Repashy CGD should be available every day & i offer (& think most people will agree) 1-2 Crickets twice a week.


----------



## hammiet (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the help, just done photobucket and attached a image link to this, hope it works!










There are 2 cresties in the one terrarium, might be why they feed them 6 little ones. I wish they fed the repashy too though! Is it right that you leave the repashy down for 2 days before you should change it for fresh?


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

sounds OK one thing though just make sure the mesh is very fine and secure as they are escape artists and can get through very small holes
i used a small fish tank from wilkinsons for a while then move to a exo terra 45 x 45 x 60 when he out grows the tank


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

hi,

glad to see you have done your reading.

I will have to say that this enclosure will not be easy to maintain. It is no where near big enough for a crestie. you will really struggle to heat and maintain a thermal gradient in it and it will be a nightmare to light properly,

then ventilation will be your worst enemy. It will just mist up you see and you wont see in and then RTI risk goes up. you see you need a vent at the bottom and the top to draw through the viv like a chimney and keep the air fresh and the stale moisture reduced.

honestly, wait until you have a purpose built viv and you can attach all that is required to keep your pet happy and healthy.

good luck!

john


----------



## hammiet (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for your replies and advice. I was going to use one of those reptile lamp grate covers which have roughly 5mm squares. Do you think a baby would get out of that?

like this: Lucky Reptile Wiremesh Protector 14cm - Light Fittings - Reptile Lighting - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop

ArcadiaJohn, I thought that a 5-10 gallon tank was ok for a baby crested gecko? it is only temporary until I move him up into the 60x 45 x 60 exo terra? The herp haven plastic tub things only have ventilation at the top which I have read everywhere is ok to house a baby gecko in to? I also thought that gecko's did not need light as long as they are in a well naturally lit room? 

ahhhh i'm confused again.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

you will struggle, honestly.

the whole lighting thing is old fashioned advice dreamt up by traders so that animals could be found that would survive with minimal care. You couldn't be further from the truth for me.

I would rather see you start it off in a 30-30-45 Exo or zoomed or one of the new Habistat vivs to be honest. at least it is all their. The vents work, the doors are lockable and the mesh is fine enough to let some light through but without risk of escape.

up to you of course, but that is my gut feeling.

John,




hammiet said:


> Thanks for your replies and advice. I was going to use one of those reptile lamp grate covers which have roughly 5mm squares. Do you think a baby would get out of that?
> 
> like this: Lucky Reptile Wiremesh Protector 14cm - Light Fittings - Reptile Lighting - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop
> 
> ...


----------



## hammiet (Jun 27, 2013)

Rightttt ok well,

I have a 45 x 45 x 45 exo terra which was going to be his medium home. is that ok to put him straight in there? Also what light do i actually need? would it be the same kind of light i would need to allow my plants to grow? And how long does it take for a crestie to grow? at the shop the babies are in the herp haven tub thingys how long before that would be too small for them?

Literally wish there was just one way to do things, which would also be the best way. Why so much conflicting advice and confusion all the while. Boggles my brain!

hammiet


----------



## Paul_c (Mar 11, 2011)

hammiet said:


> Rightttt ok well,
> 
> I have a 45 x 45 x 45 exo terra which was going to be his medium home. is that ok to put him straight in there? Also what light do i actually need? would it be the same kind of light i would need to allow my plants to grow? And how long does it take for a crestie to grow? at the shop the babies are in the herp haven tub thingys how long before that would be too small for them?
> 
> ...


hehe, its frustrating isn't it?!
You will get a lot of conflicting advice, especially when it comes to UV as no-one is sure. Some people recommend it, some dont bother. I am in the camp that thinks it can't do any harm to give them UV so why not do.it? better to have it and be able to bask if they need it and hide away from it if they don't.
The other sticking point is heat. Some say room temperature is ok. I disagree with that though. Unlike us reptiles have no way to regulate their temperature, so they DO need a thermal gradient. To get that you need to supply a heat source IMO, a ceramic heater in a dome on a pulse stat placed on top and you have your gradient. 
I would go with the 45x45 if I were you, get a small dome and ceramic heater from Swell reptiles, there own brand is cheap and works fine.
If you want a planted set up I would (and have) an exo terra compact hood with a Sylvania mini lynx daylight 860 for plant growth and the arcadia d3 reptile light for UV Vivarium Compact Lamps | Swell Reptiles 
But of course someone will now.contradict everything I just said!! lol


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------

